# Mini-PC als Blu-Ray Recorder



## qwerqwer99 (28. August 2012)

Hi, 

das Bild meines alten DVD-Recorder ist recht schlecht, weshalb ich mich nach einer aktuelleren Technik umgesehen habe. Leider scheint mein Wunsch nach einem Blu-Ray Player/Recorder in Kombination mit einem analog/digital Hybridtuner sehr ungewöhnlich zu sein, denn es gibt ein solches Gerät nicht. Deshalb bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir einfach ein kleinen PC als Blu-Ray-Recorder ersatzweise ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Denn trotz der hochauflösenden Blu-Rays will ich weiterhin das analoge und digitale Kabelprogramm aus dem TV aufnehmen können.

1) Deshalb als erstes die naheliegende Frage, ob jemand ein entsprechend brauchbare Produkt kennt. Gefunden habe ich als Bareboneanbieter Nexoc. Das MS300 ist aber mit rund 440€ dann doch recht teuer, da hier ja noch die TV-Karte/USB-Tuner (ein kurzes googlen hat ergeben, dass es solche Produkte für nicht gerade wenig Gelg gibt) und eine Fernbedienung hinzu kommen. 

2) Ich könnte mir natürlich auch ein System selbst zusammen basteln. Hat hier jemand Vorschläge? Leistungstechnisch sind meine Ansprüche ja fast vernachlässigbar, weshalb eine alte CPU mit iGPU ausreichen sollte. Aber mit solch kleinen Gehäusen/Mainboards habe ich mich noch nie befasst und brauche Hilfe. Folgende Ansprüche habe ich somit: 
- kleines/schlichtes Gehäuse
- leiser Betrieb
- HDMI-Anschluss zu TV
- "große" Festplatte zum aufnehmen von TV-Sendungen 
- optional könnte man über eine zusätzlich kleine SSD für das BS nachdenken. Aber mit min. 60-70€ ist es fraglich ob sich diese Kosten rentieren?!
- TV-Tuner als Karte oder USB-Dongel (Anlog/Digital Kabel, DVB-T kann auch nicht schaden)
- Blue-Ray Brenner/Player
- Fernbedienung (min. um im DVD Menü zu navigieren; mehr ist immer besser, z.B. Surfen im Internet?), oder alternativ nur eine Maus + virtuelle Tastatur?!
- passendes BS (es sollte natürlich möglichst schnell Booten; Win Lizenzen habe ich als Student massig, Win8 könnte auf einem TV evt. ganz gut aussehen)
- billig soll's auch sein 
Falls ich noch etwas vergessen habe bitte immer her mit den Ideen!

3) Eine Diskussion wie sinnvoll es ist Blu-Ray mit analogem TV zu kombinieren möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht starten. Für mich ist das ganze nur eine Kostenfrage. Wird es zu teuer, ist es unsinnig. Falls aber jemand mit Mini-PCs im Wohnzimmer Erfahrungen hat, bin ich für Kommentare und Tipps dankbar. Erfahrungen mit einem TV-Dongel habe ich bisher auch noch keine gemacht. 
Alternativ könnte ich natürlich auch auf die neu XBox warten. Ich habe gehört diese kann vermutlich Blu-Rays abspielen und TV-Sendungen aufzeichnen. Ob das stimmt und wann diese erscheint ist natürlich offen.

Vielen dank für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Tipps!


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Prinzipiell kein Problem, musst nur Bedenken, dass du über DVB-C bei den meisten Anbietern nur die ÖR Sender aufnehmen kannst.Musst ab 400€ rechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Wieso kaufst Du nicht nen BluRay Player und SEPARAT einen TV-Receiver. der auch aufnehmen kann? Das ist in der Summe deutlich günstiger, zumal es auch am PC in Sachen DVB-C recht kompliztiert werden kann "dank" unterschiedlicher Verschlüsselungen und relativ schwachem Support, da TV-Karten eher ein Nischendasein fristen. 

Falls Dein LCDT-V vlt sogar PVR hat, kannst Du sogar über dessen USB aufnehmen.


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Er will aber die Aufzeichnungen auf Bluray brennen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (28. August 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich bisher gar nicht an einen HDD-TV-Receiver gedacht. Auf das Brennen von Blu-Rays kann ich auch verzichten. Alles eine Frage des Preises. Aber ein entsprechender Receiver kostet scheinbar auch mindestens 400€ und dann muss ich noch einen finden der analoge und digitale Sender empfangen kann. 
Einen USB Port hat der Fernseher, aber über PVR steht im Internet leider nichts. Wäre auch zu einfach gewesen^^


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Hier mal eine Konfiguration für 240€ ohne Festplatte, kann Analog und DVB-C:
1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H61N-D2V, H61 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q07B schwarz, Mini-ITX
1 x TechnoTrend TT-premium C-2300 CI
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Wofür brauchst Du denn analog beim Receiver? Wenn Du digitales TV empfangen kannst, kriegst Du doch auch alle analogen Sender in digitaler Version ^^ 


Hier wäre was von Humax inkl. 500GB PLatte: Humax iCord Cable Digitaler HDTV Kabel-Receiver (CI-Schacht, Twin-Tuner, HDMI, 2x Scart-Anschlüsse, Upscaler 1080i, DLNA, 500GB HDD) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  280€


Oder ggf. den LCD verkaufen und einen mit PVR holen.


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Naja bei Kabelfernsehen und aufnehmen ist man ja ziemlich beschränkt.
PC und private Sender geht zumindestens bei Kabeldeutschland nicht legal, und bei vielen Receivern bekommt man die Daten nur schwer von der Festplatte runter.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (28. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Naja bei Kabelfernsehen und aufnehmen ist man ja ziemlich beschränkt.
> PC und private Sender geht zumindestens bei Kabeldeutschland nicht legal, und bei vielen Receivern bekommt man die Daten nur schwer von der Festplatte runter.


Also auf das Brennen kann ich zur Not auch verzichten, wenn auch eher ungern. Digital empfange ich sowieso keine Privaten, da ich nicht für zahle. Nur die öffentlichen empfange ich digital. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst Du denn analog beim Receiver? Wenn Du digitales TV empfangen kannst, kriegst Du doch auch alle analogen Sender in digitaler Version.


Also scheinbar habe ich da was falsch verstanden, ich dachte immer man braucht zum empfangen der analogen und "kostenlosen" Sendern auch einen analogen Tuner. Und für die öffentlich rechtlichen bzw. Pay-TV einen digitalen Tuner. Bzw für  beides einen DVB-C und analogen Tuner oder den sogenannten Hybridtuner. Wenn ich mit einem DVB-C Tuner auch die analogen Sender empfange, dann kann ich natürlich einfach einen HDD-Blu-Ray-Receiver kaufen und bin bin glücklich. 
Gibt es auch Receiver mit der PVR Technik um kostengünstig den Festplattenspeicher zu erweitern?



Timsu schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Konfiguration für 240€ ohne Festplatte, kann Analog und DVB-C:
> 1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530)
> 1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G)
> 1 x Gigabyte GA-H61N-D2V, H61 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
> ...


Super danke für die Zusammenstellung. Aber 8GB Ram zu Fernsehen, wozu? Gut der Preisunterschied ist nicht groß, aber 2GB müssten doch reichen. Lian Li macht zwar sehr gute Gehäuse, aber sie sind auch nicht gerade billig. Und reicht nicht auch ein Mini-ITX Gehäuse? Gibt es auch externe Netzteile wie bei einem Notebook? Und brauche ich wirklich ein 300W Netzteil? Mein Notebook hat nen Bruchteil davon! Sry, ich hoffe ich meckre nicht zu viel.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. August 2012)

Hier:
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9/4G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-E350N, A45 (PC3-8500U DDR3)
1 x LC-Power LC-1340mi extern, 75W, Mini-ITX
1 x TechnoTrend TT-premium C-2300 CI
155 Euro ohne Festplatte, hat die gleiche TV Karte wie die Zusammenstellung von Timsu.
Hat ein ITX Gehäuse mit passivem, externem Netzteil.

Ist zwar deutlich schwächer, dafür aber auch billiger und du sagst ja, du brauchst nicht viel Leistung


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Mit einem DVBC Tuner kann man, wie der Name schon sagt nur Digital empfangen.
Das ist übrigens ein Mini ITX Gehäuse, du wolltest da ja noch eine Festplatte reintun, das LC Power hat ja nur ein 2,5" Schacht, da gibt es ja nur bis 1TB.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Also scheinbar habe ich da was falsch verstanden, ich dachte immer man braucht zum empfangen der analogen und "kostenlosen" Sendern auch einen analogen Tuner. Und für die öffentlich rechtlichen bzw. Pay-TV einen digitalen Tuner. Bzw für beides einen DVB-C und analogen Tuner oder den sogenannten Hybridtuner. Wenn ich mit einem DVB-C Tuner auch die analogen Sender empfange, dann kann ich natürlich einfach einen HDD-Blu-Ray-Receiver kaufen und bin bin glücklich.


 Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, ob die Receiver auch analog empfangen - aber ich dachte jetzt, du hast die normalen privaten Sender auch digital bereits bei Deinem Anbieter "freigeschaltet" - schau doch mal, was da pro Monat mehr kostet, und ob es vlt. nicht ab nächstem Jahr eh kostenfrei wird. Aber auch wenn es ein paar Euro kostet: das lohnt sich, ich fall echt vom Stuhl, wenn ich mal aus Versehen die analoge Version der privaten Sender erwische, und ich hab für die privaten Sender nur das normale digitale TV, keine privaten HD-Sender.

Du kannst aber ja mal ne Anleitung eines Receivers runterladen und reinschauen bei dem Kapitel mit der Sendersuche - da sollte ja zu sehen sein, ob man auch analoge Sender einstellen kann.


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass man dazu bei fast allen Kabelanbietern eine Smartcard mitsamt Ci+ Modul benötigt.
Das funktioniert einerseits nicht mit dem PC, andererseits kann man die Aufnahmen nicht weiterverarbeiten (kopieren, brennen, schneiden), oft kann man noch nichteinmal Vorspulen, bei manchen Sendungen (RTL) kann man überhaupt nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## totovo (29. August 2012)

Das ist doch quatsch, es wird doch NUR NOCH digital gesendet. das was du meinst, ist HDTV. Das ist bei den öffentlich Rechtlichen kostenlos (wenn auch nur 1080i) und bei den Privaten kostet es. Trotzdem senden die ihre SD Sendungen auch digital^^

Ich würde im übrigen auch von einem HTPC abraten. Dass ist stark umständlich, zumal du mit so einer billig-TV-Karte garantiert ein schlechtes Bild/schlechten Software support hast. das können die reinen Reciver besser.


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

> Das ist doch quatsch, es wird doch NUR NOCH digital gesendet. das was du meinst, ist HDTV


Verwechselst du das mit Satellit? Bei Kabel wird nämlich immer noch analog gesendet.


> Das ist bei den öffentlich Rechtlichen kostenlos (wenn auch nur 1080i)


Falsch. Die ÖR senden mit 720p


> und bei den Privaten kostet es. Trotzdem senden die ihre SD Sendungen auch digital


Bei Satellit kostet nur die Privaten in HD etwas, Private SD und ÖR SD sowie ÖR HD sind kostenlos und unverschlüsselt.
Bei Kabel kosten abzüglich der Grundgebühr alle analogen Sender nichts, genauso wie die ÖR in HD und SD.
Allerdings sind die privaten in SD (digital) und HD verschlüsselt und kostet etwas, da sie CI+ nutzen, kann man die Sender (legal) an einem HTPC gar nicht nutzen, mit einem zertifizierten Receiver nur mit erheblichen Einschränkungen bzw. manchmal gar nicht aufzeichnen.



> Dass ist stark umständlich,


Die Einrichtung macht etwas Arbeit, die Bedienung ist keinesfalls komplizierter. 


> zumal du mit so einer billig-TV-Karte garantiert ein schlechtes Bild/schlechten Software support hast. das können die reinen Reciver besser.



Die TV Karte hat (solange man keine FF Ausgabe nutzt) keinen Einfluss auf die Bildqualität, wer die mitgelieferte Software nutzt ist sowieso selbst schuld.
Außerdem kann man durch die höhere Rechenleistung und den damit verbundenen Skalierungsmöglichkeiten sowie Deinterlacing auf einem HTPC eine bessere Bildqualität erhalten als auf jedem Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Das ist doch quatsch, es wird doch NUR NOCH digital gesendet. das was du meinst, ist HDTV.


 Nein, beim KabelTV wird auch noch analog gesendet, Auch da noch lang nicht jeder nen Receiver oder LCD mit DVB-C hat. Die Kabelanbieter senden aber AUCH digital, da sind dann die öfft. rechtlichen immer kostenfrei empfangbar, und je nach Anbieter kriegst Du auch die privaten Sender als digitale Version ohne Aufpreis dazu, bei vielen kostet es aber einen Aufpreis von 2-4€/Monat plus 2-4€ Miete für einen passenden Receiver oder CI-Modul, wenn man nichts passendes hat. 

Und für die HDVersionen der privaten Sender zahlt man nochmal extra, falls die überhaupt angeboten werden - die gibt es nämlich auch noch nicht bei jedem kabelanbieter.


----------



## totovo (29. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Verwechselst du das mit Satellit? Bei Kabel wird nämlich immer noch analog gesendet.



 ja, stimmt. Habe ich verwechselt, weil in manchen gegenden die Wohnblocks eine Satanlage auf dem Dach haben, aus der Steckdose hinterm Fernseher aber "Kabel" rauskommt. Die haben dann auch schon digitales fernsehn.



> Falsch. Die ÖR senden mit 720p



Was defakto in etwa aufs selbe hinaus läuft: kein "echtes HD" (ob ich nun Vollbilder in 720p oder halbbilder in 1080i habe, ist fast egal, aber du hast natürlich recht, ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher)



> Bei Satellit kostet nur die Privaten in HD etwas, Private SD und ÖR SD sowie ÖR HD sind kostenlos und unverschlüsselt.



Ich habe doch gar nichts anderes gesagt 



> Bei Kabel kosten abzüglich der Grundgebühr alle analogen Sender nichts, genauso wie die ÖR in HD und SD.
> Allerdings sind die privaten in SD (digital) und HD verschlüsselt und kostet etwas, da sie CI+ nutzen, kann man die Sender (legal) an einem HTPC gar nicht nutzen, mit einem zertifizierten Receiver nur mit erheblichen Einschränkungen bzw. manchmal gar nicht aufzeichnen.



Genau das meinte ich mit umständlich 




> Die Einrichtung macht etwas Arbeit, die Bedienung ist keinesfalls komplizierter.



Windows hochfahren, Windows herunterfahren... Porgramme starten... Ich  habe außerdem noch nie eine Mediensteuerung am PC gesehen, die dauerhaft  funktioniert wie sie soll... Außerdem musst du einen PC immer "Pflegen"




> Die TV Karte hat (solange man keine FF Ausgabe nutzt) keinen Einfluss auf die Bildqualität, wer die mitgelieferte Software nutzt ist sowieso selbst schuld.




Sry, aber das habe ich ja noch nie gehört... Das eingangssignal an der TV-Karte ist Analog und der Computer kann damit erst mal nix anfangen, also muss es auf der TV-Karte umgewandelt werden und die Pegel angepasst werden und so weiter... Dafür ist die TV-Karte ja da. Die Güte der Bauteile ist im Wesentlichen dafür verantwortlich wie gut und mit wie viel Verlust das Bild im Computer ankommt. Sonst hätte der TV-Tuner auf der Karte ja keinen Sinn 
Sicherlich sind das nur unterschiede, die man im direktvergleich feststellen kann, aber es gibt sie <-- gillt natürlich nur bei analogem empfang, digital sieht das ein wenig anderst aus...

Das mit der Software stimmt schon, aber die größten probleme haben bei mir immer die Treiber gemacht...



> Außerdem kann man durch die höhere Rechenleistung und den damit  verbundenen Skalierungsmöglichkeiten sowie Deinterlacing auf einem HTPC  eine bessere Bildqualität erhalten als auf jedem Receiver.



Das mag schon sein, aber für eine echtzeit Skalierung braucht man Rechenleistung die ein HTPC nicht besitzt (zumindest für eine Skalierung nach oben)
Die rechenleistung spielt da auch gar nicht so eine große Rolle. Die Chips in Recivern sind stark für die Aufgaben der Bildausgabe und verarbeitung von TV-Signalen optimiert. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein HTPC das besser kann, mangels Hardwarefunktionen.

Ich lasse mich allerdings auch gern eines besseren belehren, wenn du mir was zum lesen gibst


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

> Genau das meinte ich mit umständlich


Tja aber CI+ ist aber auch eine Qual.

Aufzeichnen geht nur mit zertifizierten Receivern, und selbst da bekommt man die Aufnahmen von der Festplatte nicht runter und kann oft auch nicht vorspulen



> Windows hochfahren, Windows herunterfahren... Porgramme starten... Ich  habe außerdem noch nie eine Mediensteuerung am PC gesehen, die dauerhaft  funktioniert wie sie soll... Außerdem musst du einen PC immer "Pflegen"


 Solange man kein Bluray will würde ich auf einen HTPC sowieso immer Linux machen (bitte jetzt keine schon längst überholten Gerüchte, das man alles nur über Kommandozeile machen muss)
So ein HTPC würde ich sowieso immer anlassen, die verbrauchen schon extrem wenig Strom.

Die Mediencenter Software (XBMC ist meiner Meinung nach das beste, kannst es dir ja mal anschauen) kommt in den Autostart, bedient wird über eine Fernbedienung.


> Sicherlich sind das nur unterschiede, die man im direktvergleich feststellen kann, aber es gibt sie <-- gillt natürlich nur bei analogem empfang, digital sieht das ein wenig anderst aus...


Mit analogem Empfang könnte es tatsächlich Unterschiede geben, digital aber nicht. (abgesehen von leicht unterschiedlichen Umschaltzeiten)


> Das mit der Software stimmt schon, aber die größten probleme haben bei mir immer die Treiber gemacht.


Mh hatte bis jetzt noch nicht so viele TV Karten, aber meine macht unter Windows als auch Linux keine Probleme, hab noch ein DVB-T Stick, der läuft auch problemlos.




> Das mag schon sein, aber für eine echtzeit Skalierung braucht man Rechenleistung die ein HTPC nicht besitzt (zumindest für eine Skalierung nach oben)


Um eine ähnliche Bildqualität wie ein normaler Receiver zu erreichen reicht bereits ein E350 oder ein Atom.

Wenn man ein i3 nimmt, oder zu einem beliebigen Prozessor eine kleine Nvidia Grafikkarte dazusteckt kann man bereits wesentlich bessere Bildqualität erreichen.


> Die rechenleistung spielt da auch gar nicht so eine große Rolle. Die Chips in Recivern sind stark für die Aufgaben der Bildausgabe und verarbeitung von TV-Signalen optimiert.


Klar sind die Chips in Receivern nur für diese eine Aufgabe optimiert. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Computer schlechter können, sie sind wesentlich vielfältiger und können viele Dinger besser.
Viele Dinge, die ich mit einem HTPC und einer TV Karte mache, könnte man mit kaum einem Receiver machen.
Hier noch ein kleienr Bildvergleich, hab grad nix anderes gefunden, musst du etwas runterscrollen, achte auf die Sägezähne:
Der 2012 Panasonic VT50 - 3D TV - Diskussions-Thread, Panasonic - HIFI-FORUM (Seite 187)


----------



## qwerqwer99 (29. August 2012)

Super vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Leider bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher was ich will^^

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist ein HTPC zur Aufnahme von Sendungen nicht zukunftssicher, da dieser keine privaten (HD und SD) Sender aufnehmen kann sobald diese digital empfangen werden. Dies geht nur über ein CI+ Modul, das nicht an den PC angeschlossen werden kann. Das umgehen der Verschlüsselung ist natürlich nicht legal. Geht das über eine Software oder weitere Hardware?

Ich habe mich mal jetzt auf der Homepage von KabelDeutschland informiert. Momentan empfange ich das analoge Signal und digital in HD die öffentlich rechtlichen. Zahle ich monatlich rund 3€ zusätzlich empfange ich auch die privaten Sender digital aber in SD und habe damit eigentlich keinen Vorteil. Aber ich könnte mir einen normalen Blu-Ray-Receiver mit HDD zulegen und bekomme genau das was ich will. Allerdings benötige ich dann eine CI+ Karte. Bzw. wenn ich nicht über den Receiver gucken wollen würde, dann bräuchte ich eine zweite Karte für den Fernsehen, richtig? Außerdem können die Sender entscheiden was ich mit meinem HDD-Receiver genau kann (aufnehmen, spulen, brennen, ...), richtig? Will ich die Privaten auch in HD so kostet mich das 11-20€ im Monat.

Habe ich soweit alles richtig verstanden? Danke.


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist ein HTPC zur Aufnahme von Sendungen nicht zukunftssicher, da dieser keine privaten (HD und SD) Sender aufnehmen kann sobald diese digital empfangen werden.


Genau, über Satellit kann man immerhin die privaten in SD aufnehmen, ganz ohne Ci(+) Modul.
Also wenn du einen Balkon/Terasse in Südrichtung hast: Satschüssel aufstellen


> Das umgehen der Verschlüsselung ist natürlich nicht legal. Geht das über eine Software oder weitere Hardware?


Man benötigt besondere Hardware die frei verkäuflich bei z.b. Amazon erhältich ist. Auf diese Hardware muss man aber bestimmte Dateien draufspielen, ab da wird es illegal.


> Außerdem können die Sender entscheiden was ich mit meinem HDD-Receiver genau kann (aufnehmen, spulen, brennen, ...), richtig?


Genau da liegt der große Nachteil von Ci+ bzw. HD+.
Komplett Nutzerunfreundlich, da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn sich immer mehr Leute alles aus dem Internet ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2012)

qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Zahle ich monatlich rund 3€ zusätzlich empfange ich auch die privaten Sender digital aber in SD und habe damit eigentlich keinen Vorteil.


 Doch: die privaten in SD, aber digital sehen viel besser aus als die privaten Sender nur in analog. Ich hatte bei meinem Anbieter wegen Fußball mal digitales TV bestellen "müssen", und auch RTL, Pro7, SAT1 usw. in "nur" SD sieht viel besser aus als analog.



> Aber ich könnte mir einen normalen Blu-Ray-Receiver mit HDD zulegen und bekomme genau das was ich will. Allerdings benötige ich dann eine CI+ Karte.


 wie jetzt "dann eine CI+ Karte" ? Die benötigst Du so oder so, wenn du digital auch die Privaten sehen willst, selbst für SD. Und CI-"Karte" ist nicht ganz korrekt: das ist ein CI-MODUL, und in das Modul kommt dann die Smartcard, für die du wiederum dann die zB 3€ im/Monat zahlst. Das Modul musst Du extra kaufen oder mieten, und das Modul kommt dann in den LCD-TV oder in den TV-Receiver oder aufnahmefähigen BluRay-Player, FALLS es überhaupt welche mit CI-Slot gibt.


Für die Privatsender in HD musst dann nochmal zusätzlich zahlen, bei meinem KabelAnbieter 6-7€, und DA kann es bei Aufnahmen Probleme geben. Bei den SD-Versionen meines Wissens nicht. Ich selber brauch das nicht, denn wenn man überlegt, was die Geräte kosten und die Monatsgebühren und ggf sogar noch BluRay-Rohlinge, da kauf ich lieber DIE Filme, die es wirklich wert sind, auf BluRay - nach ein paar Monate kriegt man die auch idR für keine 10€. Und abseits von Filmen gibt es meiner Meinung nach an sich nichts auf den Privaten, wo es sich lohnt, in HD zu schauen UND aufzuehmen.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Doch, auch bei den SD Sendern kann es zu Problemen kommen.
und Herbboy du darfst nicht CI und CI+ verwechseln, das ist ein riesiger Unterschied.
CI ist ein Standard, es werden sehr viele Geräte unterstützt und es gibt nur wenige Einschränkungen.
CI+ ist ein von den Fernsehsendern erdachtes Übel welches nur auf zertifizierten Geräten läuft und viele Einschränkungen mti sich bringt.
Bei Kabeldeutschland war es vor einiger Zeit mit viel Trickserei noch möglich ein CI Modul mit passender Smartcard bekommen, weiß nicht mehr ob das noch möglich ist, offiziel wird nur CI+ verteilt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Ich meinte immer CI+, ich hab das + nur teils aus Faulheit weggelassen, ich gehe davon aus, dass man sowieso nur noch CI+ Produkte findet, wenn man was neues sucht - und auch LCD-TVs haben seit einer Weile nur noch CI+, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe.


Aber es gibt auch bei den SD-Sendern Aufnahmebeschränkungen? Sicher? In welcher Form?


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Bei den SD Sendern kann man die Aufnahmen nicht weitergeben. 
Sie müssen also immer auf der Festplatte des Receivers bleiben, man kann kein Backu machen, nicht am Computer bearbeiten etc.
Die Beschränkungen können sich aber jederzeit (im negativen) ändern, diese Module sind ja updatefähig.


----------



## totovo (30. August 2012)

Man, da lobe ich mir meine Staelitenschüssel 

Da hab ich die privaten zwar auch nur in SD, aber ich kann zumindest mit den Aufnahmen machen was ich will!

Außerdem kann ich ein Programm sehen und ein anderes Aufnehmen


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Man, da lobe ich mir meine Staelitenschüssel
> 
> Da hab ich die privaten zwar auch nur in SD, aber ich kann zumindest mit den Aufnahmen machen was ich will! [/QOTE] das hängt doch aber vom Receiver ab und nicht davon, dass es SAT oder Kabel ist - oder *@Timsu*? Und es hat auch nix damit zu tun, ob es private oder ÖR-Sender sind, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Bei Satellit sind private(SD) und ÖR  (SD+HD) gänzlich unverschlüsselt und kostenlos.
Man kann sie also in einem HTPC mit TV Karte nutzen, wo man sowieso komplette "Freiheit" der Dateien hat, außerdem kann man die Daten mit vielen Receivern auf eine externe Festplatte überspielen oder Brennen.
Bei Kabel sind ja bei den allermeisten Anbietern die privaten auch schon in SD verschlüsselt, es wird eine Smartcard (monatlicher Beitrag) mit CI+ Modul benötigt, dieses CI+ Modul läuft immer nur in zertifizierten Geräten.
Bei diesen zertifzierten Geräten lassen sich die Aufnahmen nicht auf DVD/Bluray brennen und auch keine Daten auf USB Festplatten kopieren.
Die interne Festplatte ausbauen und an den PC anschließen ist auch nicht, da die Daten alle verschlüsselt gespeichert werden.
Außerdem kann man auf solchen Receivern die Aufnahmen nicht beliebig Vorspulen, Timeshift ist auch nicht drin.
Zurzeit gibt es noch keine Aufnahmesperren auf den SD Sendern, auf den HD Sendern ist das bereits üblich, es wird überlegt dies per Update nachzureichen, genauso wie ein Verfallsdatum der Aufnahmen geplant ist.
Zusätzlich sind natürlich alle Aufnahmen verloren, falls man den Receiver wechselt bzw. er kaputtgeht.
Mein Wohnviertel ist komplett von KD ausgebaut, doch sieht man immer mehr Leute, die sich diese Gängelung nicht mehr gefallen lassen.
Immer mehr Leute investieren einmalig 200€ und stellen sich eine Satschüssel auf, können dafür mit ihren Aufnahmen machen was sie wollen, und es gibt keine monatlichen Kosten, die gerade bei mehr Empfangsgeräten bei Kabelfernsehen schnell hoch werden.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Bei Satellit sind private(SD) und ÖR (SD+HD) gänzlich unverschlüsselt und kostenlos.
> Man kann sie also in einem HTPC mit TV Karte nutzen, wo man sowieso komplette "Freiheit" der Dateien hat, außerdem kann man die Daten mit vielen Receivern auf eine externe Festplatte überspielen oder Brennen.
> Bei Kabel sind ja bei den allermeisten Anbietern die privaten auch schon in SD verschlüsselt, es wird eine Smartcard (monatlicher Beitrag) mit CI+ Modul benötigt, dieses CI+ Modul läuft immer nur in zertifizierten Geräten.
> Bei diesen zertifzierten Geräten lassen sich die Aufnahmen nicht auf DVD/Bluray brennen und auch keine Daten auf USB Festplatten kopieren.
> Die interne Festplatte ausbauen und an den PC anschließen ist auch nicht, da die Daten alle verschlüsselt gespeichert werden.


 und das ist bei SAT nie so, oder wie? Also, dass das Format der Receiver-HDDs unbrauchbar ist?

Und wie ist das bei Anbietern, die auch die privaten Sender ohne Smartcard kostenfrei senden, so wie bei meinem Anbieter (netcologne) ?


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Bei SAT sind für die privaten Sender keine Smartcard benötigt, deshalb brauch man auch keine zertifizierten Receiver.
Das heißt man kann ganz normale Receiver für 50€ nehmen, die Aufnahmen über USB übertragen können.
Solange du für die privaten Sender keine Smartcard brauchst, benötigst du auch kein zertifizierten Receiver -> Aufnahmen sind "frei"


Was passiert, wenn du Sender die ohne Smartcard empfangbar sind auf einem zertifizierten Receiver aufnimmst kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2012)

Also hier in BW mit KabelBW sind die SD-Sender über DVB-C (fast) alle frei empfangbar.
Kein Spezialreceiver mit CI+ oder sonstwas.
Da langt ein 80€ DVB-C Technisatdingsbums

Wies bei HD aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber SD kommt fast alles unverschlüsselt (mal von den typischen Sachen wie Sky und den anderen Pay-TV Sendern abgesehen...)


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Kabeldeutschland verschlüsselt aber sogut wie alles, genauso wie Telecolumbus und ich glaube auch Unitymedia.


----------



## Joel-92 (30. August 2012)

Kauf dir doch einen Receiver mit USB Anschluss. Da kannst du dann auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe Festplatte aufnehmen. 
Dann kaufst dir nen BluRay-Brenner für den PC und brennst deine Aufzeichnungen dann auf BluRay.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (31. August 2012)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einen Receiver mit USB Anschluss. Da kannst du dann auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe Festplatte aufnehmen.


Mein TV hat einen USB Port, aber trotzdem kann ich nichts aufnehmen. 

Insgesamt ist mein Fazit momentan, dass ich als KabelDeutschland Kunde aufgrund der extremen CI+ Beschränkungen auf die digitale Aufnahmemöglichkeit verzichten muss, da alle Lösungen unzufriedenstellend sind. Es wird teuer, illegal oder zu stark beschränkt. 
Schade, aber vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Diskussion!


----------

